# Monaro side marker lights



## blackguppy (Dec 24, 2007)

Anybody running these?

And where to get them cheaper than $90.00.

EL


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe b_a may know the best place to find those.

Try doing a forum search.... You should be able to find pics and vendors for those.


----------

